# (Dealers) SAP Installers



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

I received my new SAP spoiler and have a ? before I start with a drill what size holes are used for the center support, I really don't wanna go wrong here Thanks


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GTO_400 said:


> I received my new SAP spoiler and have a ? before I start with a drill what size holes are used for the center support, I really don't wanna go wrong here Thanks


How big are the studs?............Use the drill bit for that size. Cant go wrong that way.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

There is one hole for the screw, and one for the brake light wire, the grommet supplied looks like it needs a half inch hole, just think it's to big for that little wire..


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTO_400 said:


> There is one hole for the screw, and one for the brake light wire, the grommet supplied looks like it needs a half inch hole, just think it's to big for that little wire..


go smaller and work your way up. Keep moving up in size until it snug.


----------

